# Card View?



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

I just got a pop up that card view is now available and it shows it in the 3-dots pull down menu under view mode but nothing happens if I select it. What's going on there?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Apparently


VSadmin said:


> Noted
> 
> We have another Card View option coming out next month which should help with the contrast and extremes either way greatly.
> 
> ...


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

lesacks said:


> Apparently


So... If it's coming out NEXT MONTH why are we getting the pain in the butt pop up NOW???
I've had to close the stupid thing 3 times already.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

On my tablet, at least, Card View puts each post into its own little white frame, or “card”. I don’t really see the point.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe this is a global change for all the forums using this platform.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I am wondering why some of us are getting annoying popups and others aren't. I suspect it may be the browser. I use Microsoft Edge on Windows 10 backed up by a free version of AdBlocker Ultimate and a pay version of Private Internet Access VPN which has it's own ad blocker. 

I don't see ads or popups. (well, maybe the occasional popup but it's not a problem) I'm sure the owners of the site will "fix" that soon enough. But for now it's working for me. Also, I do my best to avoid Google, well kind of. I have a Google account that I use to log in to some sites but not here. I use Duck Duck Go for a search engine. You might want to try changing things up a bit if the ads and popups are making life miserable. Even for us older tech-challenged types it's not that big of a lift to assign a different search engine and download the latest browser from M$.


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

I have card view available now. Remember that when VSAdmin said "next month" it was last month, so it would hold that it is available now, since last month's "next month" is this month's "this month".


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Like when my British relatives say “next week“, but really mean this week?


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

you can go to the menu under the 3 dots on the right upper corner, select View Mode and switch back to the prior view, called "Comfort"


----------



## Ixthusdan (Jan 17, 2015)

Card View is easier for me to see what is what on this forum. It is similar to a Moodle web site that I administrate. So, for me, this is a visual improvement.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

AddictedToSax said:


> I am wondering why some of us are getting annoying popups and others aren't. I suspect it may be the browser. I use Microsoft Edge on Windows 10 backed up by a free version of AdBlocker Ultimate and a pay version of Private Internet Access VPN which has it's own ad blocker.
> 
> I don't see ads or popups. (well, maybe the occasional popup but it's not a problem)


i wonder...🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ixthusdan (Jan 17, 2015)

swperry1 said:


> i wonder...🤦‍♂️


I think it is the browser. I am using Brave, which is rather effective at blocking adds. Some sites warn me that they cannot load the ads they want me to see.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Tried them both
Light and dark mode. 
Can't say that one is better than the other. The differences are negligible on my crap phone.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

bandmommy said:


> So... If it's coming out NEXT MONTH why are we getting the pain in the butt pop up NOW???
> I've had to close the stupid thing 3 times already.


That's a link to a month old reply from VS, while folks where "struggling" with just how black & white the colour scheme is. Like you, I can't see any significant difference.

Respected to VS for sticking to the deployment schedule!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

The card view is available now in a beta version and I’ve installed it, in dark or light mode, works very nicely ( making the tex more visible aginst the light or dark background) .

I like it very much on my computer


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Select the Card Mode to make the popups cease. Then, as pointed out earlier, select or deselect Card Mode or Comfort Mode or whatever. 

It is just like a version update on your phone I suppose.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I just clicked on OK and the popups stopped and there was no change whatsoever in the appearance of the forum. So at least for me it's just another one of those software mysteries, like that light switch in your old house that doesn't appear to turn anything on or off.

Oh well, no one asks why anymore.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

The card mode solved a lot of the readability issues on this website for me, so I think it's a great improvement. Much easier to see where a post starts and ends now (on computer).


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

turf3 said:


> Oh well, no one asks why anymore.


Isn't that exactly the topic of this thread??


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I too clearly see a rectangle ( darker in light mode and lighter in dark mode) which delimits the post, a great innovation indeed, on my phone, apparently, the card view was turned on on its own, I didn’t need to switch to it


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

malteof said:


> The card mode solved a lot of the readability issues on this website for me, so I think it's a great improvement. Much easier to see where a post starts and ends now (on computer).


Sort of, except that it is backwards, that is the site background is now in a shaded grey but the text boxes are still in bright white, it should be the opposite, but the side effect is that my eyes are drawn to all the stuff that's in the grey areas, i.e. the stuff that's of no interest to me. 
I'm really scratching my head here. I know they are trying but so far ...


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

try the dark mode...


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know how it goes for others, but dark mode gives me a headache. I know... I'm not 'normal'.


----------



## Ixthusdan (Jan 17, 2015)

milandro said:


> try the dark mode...
> View attachment 5673


Dark Mode reminds me of a Linux desktop. The contrast is still better than without Card View. I like both of them.


----------



## kraslice soprano (Nov 18, 2013)

It works just fine and comfortable for me. A definite improvement.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

How do I get the popup to stop popping up with each loaded page? Serious... I open a new page, and there it is. Very annoying.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think once you have opted one way or other the pop-up stops


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah... instead of clicking the X in the top right corner, I just clicked OK and it seems to have stopped.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

you can always revert to any choice you prefer


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe not. I made a choice several days ago on the computer. Now i just had a popup notification on the phone.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't even notice a difference since I clicked "OK"... so not sure what it did. Hopefully, there wasn't an avalanche somewhere that was triggered by the response...


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

there is a square section around the text in a lighter or darker (depending on light or dark mode) color than the background


----------

